# [bootsplash] kernel 2.6.8-r1 (cerrado)

## artic

He visto los nuevos cambios del bootsplash ,incluido un novedoso driver de vesa,pero lo curioso es q no consigo con el nuevo parche hacer splash,solo arranco con el pinguino a 1024x768.Mi splash no aparece.Alguien sabe mas hacerca de las posibilidades de este nuevo driver y de como queda la cosa con el antiguo?????

Salu2Last edited by artic on Wed Aug 25, 2004 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gotterdammerung

What is the result of your dmesg command? (sorry, I don't write in spanish...)

----------

## DarkMind

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> What is the result of your dmesg command? (sorry, I don't write in spanish...)

 

Traduciendo....

Cual es el resultado del comando dmesg? (Disculpa, No puedo escribir en español)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## alexlm78

Creo que no es problema de ti driver sino de la configuracion, prueba la configuracion o modificala, talves las dimensiones de tu iamgen no son exactas.

Sino, podrias postear tu configuracion y la info de la imagen para poder ayudarte mejor.

----------

## luisfeser

con los nuevos drivers vesafb-tng no hay k poner en lilo (o grub) lo de vga=(lo k sea). Kizas te falle por eso.

Yo no uso bootsplash, pero podria ser por eso.

Mi lilo lo tengo asi:

 *Quote:*   

> image="/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1"
> 
>         label="gentoo_268-r1"
> 
>         root=/dev/sda7
> ...

 

----------

## rommelin

Hola

Yo uso ahora mismo el kernel 2.6.8-nitro1 y tengo perfectamente configurado el bootsplash.

Realmente, no tengo bootsplash, sino gensplash, o fbsplash, que es el sustituto de bootsplash.

Para configurarlo, tienes aqui una buena pagina donde te instala un tema llamado emergence que esta bastante bien.

Tambien tengo la barra de desplazamiento que aparece al principio y al final.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-10-easy-steps.php

Los ficheros:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

Espero que te sirva.

rommel

----------

## psm1984

Ya lo tengo, pero no soy capaz de ponerlo en otras consolas aparte de la primera   :Confused: .

----------

## rommelin

Yo tambien lo tengo solo en la primera consola.

Intente ponerlo en las demas pero no lo consegui en un primer momento.

Tal vez lo intente en otra ocasion, pero tampoco me supone mucho inconveniente.

----------

## caos

A mi el tema por defecto ("emergence") no me sale con barra de progreso ¿debería de salir?

Además intento cambiar alguna de las imagenes por otra distinta pero de las mismas caracteristicas (comprobado con el comando "file") y la pantalla me sale en negro. No consigo personalizarlo.

¿Alguien lo ha conseguido?

----------

## caos

Vale. Un ratillo más indagando con el gensplash ha solucionado mis dudas.

Gensplash es perfectamente compatible con los temas de bootsplash, lo que pasa es que, al menos en mi caso, el driver que hay que activar en el kernel es el vesafb y no el vesafb-tng.

Ya vuelve a estar todo como antes de instalar gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8.

----------

## alexlm78

 *rommelin wrote:*   

> Yo tambien lo tengo solo en la primera consola.
> 
> Intente ponerlo en las demas pero no lo consegui en un primer momento.
> 
> Tal vez lo intente en otra ocasion, pero tampoco me supone mucho inconveniente.

 

para ello despues del

```
# emerge bootsplash
```

agrega el scrip al defauld con el rc-update

```
# rc-update add bootsplash default
```

y luego

```
# /etc/init.d/bootsplash start
```

y listo, al menos en teoria, y sis esta bine configurado tu bootsplas-1024x768.cfg (es el que uso).

----------

## eross

hay algo q no me queda claro, el gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8rc1 viene pre parcheado para el gensplash?

----------

## caos

Sí, el gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r1 ya viene con el parche del gensplash y no con el del bootsplash.

En la version gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 no tiene ninguno de los dos.

Saludos.

----------

## psm1984

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

>  *rommelin wrote:*   Yo tambien lo tengo solo en la primera consola.
> 
> Intente ponerlo en las demas pero no lo consegui en un primer momento.
> 
> Tal vez lo intente en otra ocasion, pero tampoco me supone mucho inconveniente. 
> ...

 

¿pero eso vale para el gensplash?

 *Quote:*   

> You can emerge splashutils without unmerging bootsplash, but keep in mind that this will overwrite /sbin/splash and bootsplash will not work properly until it's reemerged. It's not necessary to have bootsplash emerged to use gensplash.

 

----------

## rommelin

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *alexlm78 wrote:*    *rommelin wrote:*   Yo tambien lo tengo solo en la primera consola.
> 
> Intente ponerlo en las demas pero no lo consegui en un primer momento.
> 
> Tal vez lo intente en otra ocasion, pero tampoco me supone mucho inconveniente. 
> ...

 

No, no vale

Eso era para usar bootsplash.

Ahora con gensplash es diferente, pero yo no lo he conseguido.

----------

## eross

igualmente aqui, no logré instalar gensplash pero si bootsplash con la 2.6.7, ahora lo curioso, es q la pantala silenciosa no aparece, sino q es como q cambia automáticamente a la verbose (el framebuffer está funcionando xq el verbose veo la consola a 1024x768).

Alguna idea?   :Question: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Ummmmm, me ha sucedido igual en 2 equipos diferentes (Casa y Oficina) con caracteristicas muy diferentes ambos.

En Casa con video Nvidia GForce 2 el bootsplash se murio y aunque tiene el vga=0x317 que en el 2.6.7 va de perlas en el nuevo no lo reconoce ni entrandole a palos diciendo que no existen modos compatibles y que debo seleccionar de la lista que se presenta luego de un scan.

En la Oficina una ProSavage8 KM266/KL266 donde igual a la anterior nanai nanai

Algo más curioso es que aunque ambos tienen splash=verbose este solo activa el modo silent y queda una negra pantalla que termina cargando las X pero me elimina las consolas que habitualmente estan al hacer [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[Fx]. Que antes eran montadas con el bootsplash.  :Sad: 

Solo me ha quedado devolverme al 2.6.7-r14 y seguir leyendo hasta que logre comprender como funciona el 2.6.8.

----------

## rommelin

Hola

Acabo de compilar la version 2.6.8.1-nitro5 y con la ultima version de splashutils es mas facil configurar ahora el arranque.

Pero antes de nada, decirte que los problemas que tienes con la eleccion del modo en el boot se debe a que ya no se usa la opcion vga=xxx, sino que se pone de otra forma.

Mira mi grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> title  Gentoo Linux (kernel 2.6.8.1-nitro5)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.8.1-nitro5 root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hde=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence
> ...

 

Es decir, ahora se pone de la forma 1024x768-32@85 (tamaño de la pantalla, bits, frecuencia de refresco)

Con esta ultima version del splashutils solo he tenido que realizar los pasos que vienen en esta pagina despues de compilar el kernel:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

 :Arrow:  emerge splashutils (para poner la ultima version)

 :Arrow:  splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence

Y modificar el grub, que en este caso ya lo tenia como te lo he puesto antes.

En modo silent me funciona perfectamente, con la opcion de pulsar F2 para meterse en modo verbose.

Intentalo y luego nos comentas.

rommel

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Nop nanai nanai he echo lo que pone en la guia y nada de nada, no reconoce el video correctamente.

Seguire buscando a ver que sale  :Razz: 

Agradecido por la sugerencia

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ya resolvi,

Solo tenia que cambiar el vesafb-tng por el vesafb y me funcionó aunque todavia estoy cono lo que solo l hace para una consola y no para todas las demás (Trabajo en eso ahora).

Editado:

Ya esta resuelto:

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/splash
```

y se agrega esta linea

```
SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"
```

Mi liena de grub 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3 init=linuxrc vga=791 video=1024x768-16@87 splash=silent,theme:emergence
```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No he logrado hacer que la barra de progreso funcione, si alguien lo ha logrado por favor darme luces  :Razz: 

Por lo demás todo va al pelo.

----------

## artic

Siento no haber posteado antes ,pero he estado de vacaciones en el extranjero,he visto q el post no iba infundado.Por lo q veo lo unico q han hecho es añadido un nuevo driver al kernel y modificado el bootsplash.El nuevo fichero de configuracion se modifica solo en lo del poner la resolucion y el refresco a pelo sustituyendo la tabla.Pues bien yo estoi probando,y si me funciona una vez configurado,me hace el bootsplash al apagar con la barra de progreso,pero al reiniciar se jodio todo,y al final de el boot me pone q no puede abrir /dev/bootsplash,asi voi a probar jugando con las resoluciones a ver si es de eso.

Salu2

----------

## artic

Pues nada ,q ya me funciona todo a la perfeccion,se ve q me sentaron bien las vacaciones.

He hecho lo siguiente :

emerger el 2.6.8-r2 q trae nuevo parche para estos menesteres,despues he compilado el nuevo driver vesa-tng ,y teneis una opcion debajo para poner la resolucion y la velocidad de refresco por default.Yo aqui he echado por fuera he puesto el maximo refresco de mi monitor ,con el mapa de bits mas alto y resolucion,y me ha salido un bonito splash,cosa q con el anterior driver no podia.Eso si he configurado grub eliminando lo del vga=*** ,el resto lo he dejado = excepto q he puesto la resolucion ,seguido de los bits y el refresco,tal como se muestran en posts anteriores http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/  .

Espero q sirva de ayuda

Salu2

----------

